# Transport minister gaff again.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Apart from his pathetic record and non attempts to solve the long running rail strikes in the SE.
Chris Grayling our transport minister now has knocked a cyclist off his bike. But he is on a safe seat!

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/ent...-grid7|main5|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=1075562932_uk

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The man's a grinning idiot. Only reason he is in the cabinet is that May had so few Brexiters to choose from.

Dick


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Idiot cyclist undertaking yet again. I hope he gets sued for any damage caused to the ministerial car.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think you should always be aware of passing traffic be it pedestrian or vehicular when opening doors or any other manoeuver. 

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

That's terrible!


Why wasn't the cyclist on the pavement scaring the sh*t out of pedestrians?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I used to ride from Barnes to the City(7 miles) most days for 2 years and I always overtook on the outside, for the reason in this incident. I did experience a stationary car pull out in front of me to turn right - fortunately I stayed upright, with no damage to me or the bike, but his Rover 3500 had brake handle scratches down all 4 offside panels> He knew he was wrong, so no argument, only his apology

It is almost impossible for a back-seat passenger to use the nearside wing mirror before opening the door, and turning one's head only gives a partial view.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Me too, when I rode from Forest Hill to the City.undertaking is silly at speed in London.Passengers cannot see anything coming up on the inside, it is the drivers job to check for the passenger.in fact the chaufer driver should be out of the car and opening the door himself.Lazy sod.:frown2::frown2:Taxi's at least can keep the doors locked until it is safe to alight.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Me too, when I rode from Forest Hill to the City.undertaking is silly at speed in London.Passengers cannot see anything coming up on the inside, it is the drivers job to check for the passenger.in fact the chaufer driver should be out of the car and opening the door himself.Lazy sod.:frown2::frown2:*Taxi's at least can keep the doors locked until it is safe to alight.*
> 
> cabby


I always thought it was till they had paid:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Funny you should say that, but have a look if possible and watch Londoners pay off a cab, they mainly step out then pay.It is the only place I have seen this.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No one wants to take responsibility. It's always the mythical THEM.!!!

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well my view is that it is always the responsibility of the overtaking vehicle to ensure that it safe to do so.

Personally I think the cyclist is 100% at fault here as he failed to ensure it was safe for him to UNDERtake !! The trouble is that the "Lycra Facists" will insist that no matter what happens it is ALWAYS the drivers fault and never the cyclists. I have same some VERY stupid maneuvers made by cyclists over the years, and, when "spoken" to have simply refused to accept that they could possibly do anything wrong as its alweays drivers that are wrong for being in their way!!!

Cylsits fault, 100%

Andy


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Well my view is that it is always the responsibility of the overtaking vehicle to ensure that it safe to do so.
> 
> Personally I think the cyclist is 100% at fault here as he failed to ensure it was safe for him to UNDERtake !! The trouble is that the "Lycra Facists" will insist that no matter what happens it is ALWAYS the drivers fault and never the cyclists. I have same some VERY stupid maneuvers made by cyclists over the years, and, when "spoken" to have simply refused to accept that they could possibly do anything wrong as its alweays drivers that are wrong for being in their way!!!
> 
> ...


Andy he was passing a stationary car, not over or undertaking it!

Dick


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah but no, but yeah, but no........... 

Passing a stationary car on the INSIDE, that to me is even more stupid than going up the inside of a moving vehicle. Like I said, as far as the Lycra Facists are concerned they have an absolute right to do whatever the **** they want to and if anything goes wrong it will be the drivers fault regardless.

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I suppose that if they feel they are being regarded as lycra fascists they might develop a slightly defensive attitude.

Dare I ask if that's common parlance and whether there are similar jokingly endearing terms for other groups of people?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> Andy he was passing a stationary car, not over or undertaking it!


I don't think a car has to be moving Dick for it be over or undertaken. I can recall threads on here about the rights and wrongs of overtaking a line of queuing traffic in the inside lane of a dual carriageway when approaching a lane closure. From looking at the video there was a whole line of stationery traffic in a queue. The cyclist was (and probably still is) a complete moron.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

To emphasise my point earlier, it can never be wrong to overtake on the outside.

Of course there is always a time when the stationary traffic starts to move at the same 18mph speed of the overtaking cyclist, and the **** of a driver on his inside will not give way to let the cyclist in towards the inside next to the kerb.

Geoff


----------

